# vr6 12v turbo oil feed line



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry but i need some help with my oil lines.. i know how the return lines go but from the turbo to the head ....were does that oil feed line goes...please help ...not a new b to vw but my first turbo kit install...please post pics..sites refer...etc.also i need a downpipe for my turbo its a T3/T4 turbo lookin at least 3" or does most ppl custom it.thankx


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (yasenVRT)*

*stolen from another post*
so i think this what you want, right? 
this goes into the housing...........
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
this guy attaches to it.............
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
then this guy...............
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
thsn this guy...............
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html

then, it looks like this...............
























_Modified by slowdown2 at 9:41 PM 12-25-2007_

_Modified by slowdown2 at 9:42 PM 12-25-2007_


_Modified by slowdown2 at 9:46 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (slowdown2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowdown2* »_*stolen from another post*


LOL, that was my post. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (yasenVRT)*

I have my feed line go straight back into the oil pan... not the head. Most setups I see go back into the oil pan, not the head.


----------



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (CDJetta)*

are you sure....does that mean i have to tap my oil pan twice


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (yasenVRT)*

wait what did he just say he gets his oil from the oil pan to the turbo?


----------



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (slowdown2)*

thats what i was saying....can you do that? i herd from many ppl saying that the oil feed is from the head or block...return line is turbo to the oil pan?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (yasenVRT)*

oil feed MUST be pressurized from the filter housing. 
return is a gravity (well, sorta) feed from the compressor. 
you CAN also put the return into the block of the motor. 
the pic above is of the feed, coming off the filter housing.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I have my feed line go straight back into the oil pan... not the head. Most setups I see go back into the oil pan, not the head.

you are thinking return, and saying feed.....
this is a feed line, mine infact........








here is the feed on top of the turbo................








and this is a return..............









if your lines deviate from these pictures, CEASE and DECIST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: vr6 12v turbo oil feed line (yasenVRT)*

Whups. Sorry about that. I was just waking up when I posted that. I ment my return line. I've never seen the return line go back into the head. Where would you return it in the head if you were to do that?


----------

